

The History of Computer Viruses [Infographic] - svag
http://www.f-secure.com/weblog/archives/00002124.html

======
bediger
This infographic seems to concentrate on viruses that made a big media splash,
and not so much on historically important viruses.

For example: where's the "first virus"? That could be the "Animal" program for
Univac, the Elk Cloner virus, or maybe Fred Cohen's 4.2BSD virus that he
published about. Any of those are "important", maybe as firsts, maybe as
intellectually important.

Where's the '88 Internet Worm? Where's the '88 HEPNet/SPAN Father Xmas worm?
Both important as "firsts": first network worm, first non-IP worm. For that
matter, where's the Bitnet CHRISMA.EXE mentioned?

One could go on in this vein for a while.

